# Ride Maestro review?



## JizMak (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't decide between the Capo or if I should spend the extra $50 for the Maestro, has anyone demo'd the Maestro?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Ride Maestro Used and Reviewed

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Ride Rodeo Used and Reviewed

There ya go.

In the Maestro range I'd get 2012 Raiden Phantoms or 2012 Salomon Chiefs though, if it were me. I don't dig full aluminum...


----------

